# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  بای پولار در دوران کنکور (شبه بای پولار | بای پولار)

## mahdi_artur

*تا حالا تجربه اینا رو داشتید=
- از فردا روزی 18 ساعت میخونم. میترکونم.
- این هفته یک دور کل زیست رو میبندم.
- من صفرم ولی این 2 ماه کل درسا رو میبندم و ماه آخر فقط آزمون میزنم.
- میخوام زیر 500 بشم این سه ماهه تمام زورمو میزنم.
همه این حرفا رو بزنی ولی فرداش بلند شی با حالت شدیدا داغون و پریشون بگی نه نمیشه ، نمیتونم و روی کتابات خوابت ببره. 
یا نه اصلا چند روزی هم مطالعه داشته باشی ولی از یه جایی به بعد دوباره برسی به صفر، فکر کنی بدبخت ترین کنکوری روی زمینی، نتونی حرکت کنی؟
یه بخش عمده ای از ماجرا برمیگرده به پارامتر های مختلف عملکردی ، داشتن ساعت مطالعه متناسب با سطح و توان فرد ، برنامه و ... 
ولی چیزی که ممکنه این وسط سانسور بشه داشتن یه مشکل شبیه بای پولار یا حتی خود بای پولار هست که تقریبا همگی باهاش آشنایی دارید و اگر هم ندارید میتونید مقاله پایین رو مطالعه کنید=
https://www.rcpsych.ac.uk/mental-hea...7%DB%8C%DB%8C)

خب نه تشخیصی انجام شده که بخوایم درمان کنیم و نه اصلا اطلاعات کلی که مقاله های مختلف نوشتن حتی برای تشخیص کافیه. و نه تخصصِ لازم هست. پس کار به درمان نداریم. در ثانی گاها درمانی هم در واقعیت وجود نداره. پس صرفا بحث مون روی این هست که چطور و با چه مهارت هایی لااقل در این یک سال حالات خلقی رو تثبیت کنیم؟ یا نه ، اصلا چطور باهاش کنار بیایم و منطقی عمل کنیم؟

1- چطور اهداف رو تعیین می کند؟
اولین مطلبی که در بحث کنکوری این ماجرا دخیل هست تعیین اهداف بلند مدت و کوتاه مدته. به عبارت بهتر هر چقدر این اهداف شفاف تر باشند و بقول معروف آینده رو بهتر ترسیم کرده باشیم لذت انجام کار ها و کیفیت شون بیشتر میشه. ولی مشکلی که هست بای پولار اهدافش رو نمیتونه منطقی تعیین کنه! یک وقتی هست که با شناخت کامل از توان و قوه خودمون اهداف رو تعیین می کنیم. وقت دیگری هست که شناخت کافی بر توانمندی هامون نداریم پس نه تصمیم درستی می گیریم و نه هدف دست یافتنی ترسیم می کنیم. بای پولار هیچ کدام از این ها نیست! بای پولار فارغ از بحث شناخت دائما اهداف دست نیافتنی ترسیم می کند و پاک می کند. 
- راه حل منطقی= این افراد نیاز به اهداف از پیش تعیین شده (توسط افراد دیگر) دارند حتی بیشتر از افراد معمولی ! 
- آزمون آزمون و باز هم آزمون ! » شرکت در آزمون های آزمایشی و پای بند بودن به برنامه آزمون (نقشه راه مطمئن) 

2- چطور برای رسیدن به این اهداف برنامه ریزی می کند؟
برنامه ریزی نمی کند یا می کند ولی قواعد را بر هم می زند. (بر حسب احساسات و لحظه ای تصمیم می گیرد اصولا برنامه ریزی رو وقت تلف کردن میدونه و سعی میکنه چیزی که بروی کاغذ نشدنی هست (منظور احساسش) روی کاغذ نیاره!)
بهترین و مطمئن ترین راه رو در هر زمینه ای طولانی ترین راه میبینه ---» بحث آموزش رو نه بخاطر وسواس (چون وسواس بیشتر مربوط میشود به فعلِ کار) بلکه بخاطر ایده آل گرایی بیش از حد طولانی می کند. گاها داخل برنامه این افراد 4 جلسه کلاس 4 ساعتی در یک روز همراه با تعداد زیادی تست و ساعت مطالعه بالا دیده میشه که عملی نیست.
راه حل منطقی= بای پولار نباید برنامه اش را هفتگی یا ماهیانه بریزد. 
- برنامه ای که این افراد می نویسند (یا مشاور بهشون میده) بهتره روزانه باشه یا حداکثر برای 3 روز نه بیشتر.
- برنامه طولانی مدت ، آزمون هایی با فاصله زمانی زیاد مثل سنجش و کمی هم گزینه 2 خطرناکه.
- اوایل استارت مطالعه برای کنکور تایم مطالعه روزانه در برنامه این افراد نباید تخمین زده بشه بلکه باید اندازه گیری و ثبت بشه تا بعدا بر حسب این تایم ها بر احساسات شون غلبه کنند و برنامه های روز های بعدی رو منطقی بریزند.

3- چطور وسط راه و مسیر از خلق افسرده به پوچی نرسد؟
بحث اینجاست که اهداف تعیین شدند ، برنامه ریزی هم منطقی و منظم انجام شد. حالا وقتی ناگهانی ناامید میشه چیکار کنه؟
خیلی سخته کنترلش ولی راه کار های عملی و اونایی که همراستا با کنکوره=
- دوست/رفیق (نه پارتنر درسی برای رقابت) داشته باشه که با هم منظم در ارتباط باشند با یک تماس از حال و اوضاع هم مطلع بشن کمی بیرون برن و ...  در کل در جهت مثبت (نه وقت تلف کردن) با هم مطالعه کنند برای کنکور. 
- محیط منزل و جو اطراف (مجازی یا واقعی) طوری باشه که دوز انگیزه بیشتر از ناامیدی و اتفاقات تلخ باشه. مثلا در محیط مجازی خواندن اخبار و پیگیری حواشی خیلی خطرناکه واسش.
- دائما پیشرفت اوضاع تحلیل و بررسی بشه ---» این که پیشرفت کار بررسی بشه خودش 2 فایده داره= اولا وقتی چند بار پسرفت دیده شد زنگ خطر به صدا در میاد که این حال و اوضاع داره صدمه میزنه به وضعیت درسی فرد و ادامه پیدا نمیکنه با اصلاحش. ثانیا با دیدن پیشرفت ها جلوی غلبه افسردگی به شیدایی گرفته میشه. 
- یکسری عادات درست و بدرد بخور کنکوری ایجاد کنند ---» هر عادتی (درسی=مطالعه هر شب چند صفحه از کلمات زبان ، غیر درسی= صبح زود بیدار شدن و ...) عملا عادات هر از جنسی که باشند در گذر زمان باعث تثبیت شخصیت میشن و به کنترل کردن احساسات هم کمک خوبی میکنن.
- یه کار هر چند کوچک یه مسئولیت هر چند کم بر دوش قرار دهید ---» مثلا هر صبح خرید چند قرص نان داغ ... واقعا اثر بخشه.
- اعضای خانواده بیشتر از حد معمول (سال های قبل) رفاقت کنند ---» اکثر مواقع سال کنکور ارتباط پدر و مادر با فرزندان بخاطر حجم درس ها کمتر از قبل میشه ولی نه تنها افراد بای پولار بلکه همه بچه ها تازه فشار و استرس که بیشتر میشه نیازشون به بحث حمایتی (نه مادی!) بیشترم میشه. رفاقت و صمیمت رو بیشتر کنید.
و ....

بازم قسمتای دیگه ای بود که میخوام بنویسم ولی فعلا خوابم میاد. واقعا توان ادامه دادن نیست.
اگر خودتون خواستید تو همین تاپیک نظرتون یا هر مطلب مفید دیگه ای که میدونید رو اضافه کنید.*

----------


## amir1376

*چرا همه تاپیک هات از اسمش معلومه که واسه خودته لعنتی ؟*

----------


## Fawzi

راه حل منطقی : 
حرف مفت نزن  :Yahoo (21):  عمل کن ببین چند مرده حلاجی ؟ :Yahoo (21):  
تامام :Yahoo (21):

----------


## high-flown

> *تا حالا تجربه اینا رو داشتید=
> - از فردا روزی 18 ساعت میخونم. میترکونم.
> - این هفته یک دور کل زیست رو میبندم.
> - من صفرم ولی این 2 ماه کل درسا رو میبندم و ماه آخر فقط آزمون میزنم.
> - میخوام زیر 500 بشم این سه ماهه تمام زورمو میزنم.
> همه این حرفا رو بزنی ولی فرداش بلند شی با حالت شدیدا داغون و پریشون بگی نه نمیشه ، نمیتونم و روی کتابات خوابت ببره. 
> یا نه اصلا چند روزی هم مطالعه داشته باشی ولی از یه جایی به بعد دوباره برسی به صفر، فکر کنی بدبخت ترین کنکوری روی زمینی، نتونی حرکت کنی؟
> یه بخش عمده ای از ماجرا برمیگرده به پارامتر های مختلف عملکردی ، داشتن ساعت مطالعه متناسب با سطح و توان فرد ، برنامه و ... 
> ولی چیزی که ممکنه این وسط سانسور بشه داشتن یه مشکل شبیه بای پولار یا حتی خود بای پولار هست که تقریبا همگی باهاش آشنایی دارید و اگر هم ندارید میتونید مقاله پایین رو مطالعه کنید=
> ...


متشکرم 
تاپیکتون خیلی مفید بود.

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir1376


چرا همه تاپیک هات از اسمش معلومه که واسه خودته لعنتی ؟ 


چه کنیم...موضوعیت متن در مورد افراد بای پولار بود تیتر دیگه ای به ذهنم نرسید.*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط fatemehp1381


متشکرم 
تاپیکتون خیلی مفید بود.


تشکر نظر لطفتونه*

----------


## Mahdis79

> *تا حالا تجربه اینا رو داشتید=
> - از فردا روزی 18 ساعت میخونم. میترکونم.
> - این هفته یک دور کل زیست رو میبندم.
> - من صفرم ولی این 2 ماه کل درسا رو میبندم و ماه آخر فقط آزمون میزنم.
> - میخوام زیر 500 بشم این سه ماهه تمام زورمو میزنم.
> همه این حرفا رو بزنی ولی فرداش بلند شی با حالت شدیدا داغون و پریشون بگی نه نمیشه ، نمیتونم و روی کتابات خوابت ببره. 
> یا نه اصلا چند روزی هم مطالعه داشته باشی ولی از یه جایی به بعد دوباره برسی به صفر، فکر کنی بدبخت ترین کنکوری روی زمینی، نتونی حرکت کنی؟
> یه بخش عمده ای از ماجرا برمیگرده به پارامتر های مختلف عملکردی ، داشتن ساعت مطالعه متناسب با سطح و توان فرد ، برنامه و ... 
> ولی چیزی که ممکنه این وسط سانسور بشه داشتن یه مشکل شبیه بای پولار یا حتی خود بای پولار هست که تقریبا همگی باهاش آشنایی دارید و اگر هم ندارید میتونید مقاله پایین رو مطالعه کنید=
> ...


لینکه چرا باز نمیشه :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mahdis79


لینکه چرا باز نمیشه


سلام واسه من که باز میشه ---» ببینید باز میشه این لینک واستون ---» https://www.rcpsych.ac.uk/mental-hea...7%DB%8C%DB%8C)*

----------


## miss_shadow

چه خوب بود,آقای ارتور واسه تخصصتون به روان پزشکیم فکر کنین به نظرم بسی  روانپزشک خفنی میشین  :Yahoo (4): .

----------

